# Cam



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am looking for cam for my LS1 GTO. I like the way big cams sound, but I want to keep the car streetable

YouTube - Cold Start w/cam

It gives it a little bit of a rumble, the specs are listed below video in the comments.
Would this be a good cam for the street and how much hp would I gain from this cam? The guy in the comments claims he gained 80rwhp(guess it depends on his mods), what do you guys think?


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

There's not a cam in the world that will give that kind of rwhp alone...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> There's not a cam in the world that will give that kind of rwhp alone...


I knew he sounded like he was full of it. I read that you can pick up around 35-40rwhp with a bigger cam and a tune


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Perhaps. Remember, especially when you have stock pistons, your cam choices (lift and duration) will be limited by your piston to valve clearance.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

The_Humbler said:


> There's not a cam in the world that will give that kind of rwhp alone...


That's my car and I'm the one that made the statement. You can believe what you want. My baseline w/ headers, catted mid-pipes, CAI, and catback (untuned) only was a little over 300 rwhp and after the cam and tune it made 380 rwhp and 366 rwtq. 

The specs on the cam are 224/228 .600/.600 on a 111 LSA. Pretty good HP for a small cam. HPE in Houston did the install and tuning. I think Chuck @ HPE was quite surprised at the final numbers for a smaller cam since most of his grinds are quite a bit larger.


----------

